# drill sergeant therapist



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This commercial cracked me up when I saw it -- by far the best in this series.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Ronald Lee Ermey... gotta love that guy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If he's accepting clients I have a few referrals I'd like to make.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the Geico ads! My son's high school prom date grew up to be the woman in the Geico ad with the Mrs. Butterworth's bottle. Any one remember it?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I love the Geico ads! My son's high school prom date grew up to be the woman in the Geico ad with the Mrs. Butterworth's bottle. Any one remember it?


This one?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, that's the one. She went all the way through school with my son (she was a truly gifted child). Her family lived around the corner from us.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a fake, two of our three drill sergeants were MUCH meaner than that!  He's about right for the nice one....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's a fake, two of our three drill sergeants were MUCH meaner than that! He's about right for the nice one....


How do they compare to the same guy in his role in "Full Metal Jacket"? He is, in fact, a retired USMC drill instructor.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> How do they compare to the same guy in his role in "Full Metal Jacket"? He is, in fact, a retired USMC drill instructor.


Oooh, I'd seen him on Mail Call, but didn't recognize him. Been too many years since I saw Full Metal Jacket. I suppose he is restraining his inner brute to avoid traumatizing Potential customers...I'm sure he isnat least as mean as my Army Drill Instructors and probably more so.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Genius!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Gunny is always good!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This commercial cracked me up when I saw it -- by far the best in this series.


Second best--the new Randy Johnson one is also too funny! 

(sorry, baseball fan here....)

And I applaud almost any Geico commercial that doesn't include the cavemen. The sooner that theme goes away, the better!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree about the cavemen. I also don't get the ones with the stack of money with eyes on top. They're even worse on the radio. 

I think the 'famous people explaining ordinary people' is inspired. . . . .'cause it's just such a _given_ that if you want to sell something there needs to be someone famous giving your pitch. I do enjoy the new ones in the series from which the OP is taken. The Elmer Fudd one cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

GGGGGGOOOOOOOOOO Gunny!


----------

